# Fiabilidade do sensor de temperatura - Oregon Scientific RMR391P



## bartotaveira (26 Jan 2011 às 08:39)

Boas.


Recentemente adquiri um relógio despertador da Oregon Scientific, o RMR391P, que vem com um sensor de temperatura externo.















Sabem dizer-me se o sensor é de fiar nas leituras?


Esta noite coloquei-o na rua a cerca de 1,5m da altura num local bastante sombrio e quando acordei de manha tinha uma leitura de -5,5ºC, quando na minha Davis VUE tinha apenas -3,3ºC.

É justificável esta diferença, como a Davis está no telhado a cerca de 12m de altura do chão?

Mas 2,2ºC de diferença de 1,5m para 12m é muita coisa...



Fiquem bem.


----------



## filipe cunha (26 Jan 2011 às 08:53)

bartotaveira disse:


> Boas.
> 
> 
> Recentemente adquiri um relógio despertador da Oregon Scientific, o RMR391P, que vem com um sensor de temperatura externo.
> ...




Boas
Não te esqueças das tolerancias


----------



## bartotaveira (26 Jan 2011 às 09:21)

Mas neste caso a tolerância teria que ser enorme para explicar a diferença. Ou então um sensor errar por defeito e outro por excesso...


----------



## Kraliv (26 Jan 2011 às 10:09)

Boas,


O sensor da VUE está (bem) protegido pelo Radiation Shield  e, assim sendo, dá uma leitura exacta (!) da tempeatura.

Se colocasses o sensor da RMR391 num RS daria também uma leitura mais real e a diferença seria bem menor.







PS: Aproveita e constroi um RS para esse sensor!


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jan 2011 às 11:13)

Eu chego a ter diferenças de 2º entre o meu sensor, num 8º andar, e o sensor ao nível da rua... pode ser que esteja correcto, o Oregon...


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2011 às 12:33)

É perfeitamente normal dadas as actuais condições meteorológicas. Num dia de chuva ou neve em que não exista inversão, a diferença será menor.

Mas claro, também conta o Oregon não estar dentro de um RS. O ar directo no sensor ajuda a que a mínima seja inflacionada.

É por estas e por outras que existem os standards de instalação, temp/hum/chuva a 1,5 mt do solo e vento a 10 metros do solo.

O problema da Davis VUE é mesmo esse, nunca permite uma instalação conforme as regras. Uma excelente estação para estar por exemplo num prédio. Se tiveres condições para montares tudo conforme mandam as regras, pensa mais tarde num upgrade para uma VP2. A VUE deve ser fácil de vender por estas bandas, digo eu 

Mesmo querendo manter a VUE existem outras opções, comprar só o módulo de sensores de uma VP2 (250€) que funciona com a consola da VUE ou adquirindo um transmissor de anemometro e anemometro da VP2 e usar utilizar o resto dos sensores da VUE a 1,5 metros.

Para estas estações o céu é o limite, ou, a carteira 

Se tiveres dúvidas apita.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jan 2011 às 13:29)

bartotaveira disse:


> Recentemente adquiri um relógio despertador da Oregon Scientific, o RMR391P, que vem com um sensor de temperatura externo.
> 
> Sabem dizer-me se o sensor é de fiar nas leituras?
> 
> ...



Normalíssimo. Um sensor sem abrigo e completamente desprotegido terá mínimas sempre mais baixas, por ficar directamente exposto e devido à formação de orvalho ou geada por cima dele. Para além disso, fica sujeito ao frio que se acumula nessa superfície.


----------



## bartotaveira (26 Jan 2011 às 17:34)

Boas.


Obrigado a todos pelas respostas! 

Pelo que percebi o sensor será bastante fiável, o facto de não estar devidamente protegido ajuda a acentuar a diferença.


Até poderia pensar em colocar um RS, mas como o alcance é bastante limitado não o posso colocar onde quero.




HotSpot disse:


> É perfeitamente normal dadas as actuais condições meteorológicas. Num dia de chuva ou neve em que não exista inversão, a diferença será menor.
> 
> Mas claro, também conta o Oregon não estar dentro de um RS. O ar directo no sensor ajuda a que a mínima seja inflacionada.
> 
> ...




Por acaso estou interessado em arranjar esses sensores da VP2, mas não encontro lojas com isso à venda. Alguém ajuda...?



Fiquem bem.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2011 às 18:00)

a VUE é versão Europe ou USA?

Se foi adquirida na Europa tens estas opções:

-----------------------
1)
Davis Vantage Pro 2 ISS (standart) - 299,95 €
http://www.wetterladen24.de/davis-vantage-pro-iss-p-826.html

Neste caso, todo o conjunto de sensores da VUE é substituído por estes da VP2

-----------------------
2)
Transmissor de Anemometro Solar - 164,95 €
http://www.wetterladen24.de/anemometertransmitterkit-solar-p-834.html

Anemometro da VP2 - 119,95 €
http://www.wetterladen24.de/davis-anemometerarm-komplett-p-1505.html

Total - 284,90 €

É uma opção que sai quase ao mesmo preço. A VUE passa para o chão e este anemometro fica no topo da casa com o seu transmissor configurado como ID2. Usas tudo da VUE excepto o anemometro.

-----------------------
3)
Davis Vantage Pro 2 ISS (standart) - 299,95 €
http://www.wetterladen24.de/davis-vantage-pro-iss-p-826.html

Transmissor de Anemometro Solar - 164,95 € *
http://www.wetterladen24.de/anemometertransmitterkit-solar-p-834.html

Total: 464,90 €

Consola da VUE + temp/hum/rain a 1,5 metros ID1 e wind 10 metros ID2

* Só é necessário se não conseguires passar o cabo dos sensores a 1,5m até ao local onde fica o anemometro.
-----------------------

Se quiseres substituir todos os sensores da VUE, depois podes vendê-la. O preço dos sensores da VUE na mesma loja (sem consola / sem datalogger) 224,95 €

http://www.wetterladen24.de/davis-vue-ausseneinheit-iss-p-1499.html

Mais alguma dúvida coloca aqui.


----------



## bartotaveira (26 Jan 2011 às 19:02)

HotSpot disse:


> a VUE é versão Europe ou USA?



Posso ir verificar, mas quase de certeza que é a EU.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jan 2011 às 19:20)

Já agora no pluviometro da VP2 já podes montar isto, já que estás numa zona de neve:

http://www.wetterladen24.de/niederschlagsmesserheizung-p-836.html

169,95 €


----------



## bartotaveira (26 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

HotSpot disse:


> a VUE é versão Europe ou USA?
> 
> Se foi adquirida na Europa tens estas opções:
> 
> ...





Pelas opções teria que ir para a opção 3, visto que o anemómetro iria ficar no mastro que tenho montado no telhado, não sendo possível passar cabo para o local dos sensores.

Não existe a possibilidade de comprar apenas os sensores da VP2? Ficava com a Vue no telhado a medir o vento e com os sensores da VP2 + o transmissor.


O investimento ainda é bem considerável....


----------



## HotSpot (27 Jan 2011 às 14:12)

Como está configurada a minha Davis:






ID1 - ISS > Tenho o ISS principal com sensores temp/hum, rain, UV, Solar
ID2 - WIND > Tenho o anemometer transmiter com sensor de vento.

Pelo que percebi o que queres fazer é adquirir o pack de sensores 299,95 €

Então a tua configuração seria a seguinte:

ID1 - ISS (novo da VP2) > temp/hum, rain
ID2 - WIND (iss da vue como anemometer transmiter) e só usar o sensor de vento da VUE. Todos os outros sensores off

Neste caso o anemometro adquirido com o pack da VP2 ficava parado e a VUE ficava a funcionar só como anemometro.

Não sei se é possível, mas podes fazer um teste simples. 

Vai ao WeatherLink, SETUP > SET TRANSCEIVER e imagino que devas ter ISS no ID1. Muda para WIND e vê se passas a receber na consola apenas os dados do Vento. Caso isso aconteça, é possível usares a VUE apenas como anemometro. Na opção 3) se adquirires o "anemometer transmiter" e venderes a VUE pode ser que ainda consigas algum lucro.

Tens N opções, se tiveres mais dúvidas coloca aqui...


----------

